# Position wanted



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for a mate position in the Annapolis area. I am a 40 year old female, quick learner, good ship mate.

I recently passed my OUPV Coast Guard Captain''s exam and need to gain more sea time for review board.

Currently restoring a Pearson Triton for coastal cruising, built a 19'' gaff rigger, good with my hands, willing to do whatever it takes, good cook, great with clients/guest, mechanically inclined.

Simply need an opportunity. Thanks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there. I just popped in here to see what was new and saw your post. I realize it''s been awhile, but if you are still looking for a sailing job you might want to check with Woodwind. They are short crew to finish out the season through the end of October. My son is a crew member, so if you call them please tell them Michael referred you. He gets a bonus if he finds a crew member for the rest of the season. The pay is pretty good and the work is fun.
Good luck.


----------

